# Got An Other Offer, But What Type Of Rhom Is This



## Sylar_92

You think its a vinny rhom or just some morph? One I been offered looks exactly like this but I turned down the offer because I dont have any room left for another setup. I see a black shoulder spot. right by the gill


----------



## FEEFA

Its a Rhom! His name might be Vinny but looks more like a Vito









Seriously though I think the only way to know would be to pull it out of the water yourself.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

dude just pick one lol! and it looks like a vinny rhom. but like feefa said youll never exactly know unless you pull the fish out yourself


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Looks liek a rhom. Id say it looks more Paul then Vito or Vinny.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

I say Rhom but I think its a she and her name is Tina the Terror.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I beauty Serrasalmus Rhombeus.


----------



## Smoke

Looks like a White Piranha (AKA S. Rhombeus)


----------



## Dolphinswin

serrasalmus rhombeus. clear as day.


----------



## Sylar_92

Dolphinswin said:


> serrasalmus rhombeus. clear as day.


lol, I know its a rhom Im just wondering what strian. Like if its a GDR, BlkDR, BDR or Black rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its not a vinny rhom. I will tell you that. But since I don't want to repeat what we always tell you.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/85762-what-kind-of-rhom/


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Sylar_92 said:


> serrasalmus rhombeus. clear as day.


lol, I know its a rhom Im just wondering what strian. Like if its a GDR, BlkDR, BDR or Black rhom.
[/quote]
Are you guessing it is a vinny or is that what you were told? If your guessing it is a guess. If your told that there still is no way to prove it is true or not true so you just have to chose if you take their word or not. Right now venezala is pretty hard to export fish from so I will assume that you are assuming. Eiither way it is a nice rhom. Call it a yellow breated humeral spotted gold diamond highback white piranha black piranha if you want. At the end of the day it is S. rhombeus. All these gold diamonds, black diamonds, purple diamonds are based on appearance only and they are basically assigned to fish that fit the discription. This is not an accurate way to label fish as too many people label some 3" fish as a "diamond" when every fish that size has some glitter. Pretty much all p's have glitter to some degree at some point in their lives so the way alot of peopel label diamonds would mean all prianhas are diamond piranhas. My adult reds even have alot of glitter but I don't call them diamond reds. Initially "diamond" was used to describe rhoms from specific areas that were being imported but perope are wrongly going around calling anything that sparkeles a diamond. All I can say is it is best to call it a rhom. If you go to buy some rhom with 20 words before its name just ask for a picture as it will show you alot more then any description.

Also everybody in here please read JZ's link by Frank. Some of you newer members may not know Hastus (Frank) but he runs opefe and is basically a hobbiest turned piranha expert. Listen to what he says on this subject and hopefully I stop seeing every rhom passing through the ID section being called a diamond by somebody or another.


----------



## Sylar_92

CLUSTER ONE said:


> serrasalmus rhombeus. clear as day.


lol, I know its a rhom Im just wondering what strian. Like if its a GDR, BlkDR, BDR or Black rhom.
[/quote]
Are you guessing it is a vinny or is that what you were told? If your guessing it is a guess. If your told that there still is no way to prove it is true or not true so you just have to chose if you take their word or not. Right now venezala is pretty hard to export fish from so I will assume that you are assuming. Eiither way it is a nice rhom. Call it a yellow breated humeral spotted gold diamond highback white piranha black piranha if you want. At the end of the day it is S. rhombeus. All these gold diamonds, black diamonds, purple diamonds are based on appearance only and they are basically assigned to fish that fit the discription. This is not an accurate way to label fish as too many people label some 3" fish as a "diamond" when every fish that size has some glitter. Pretty much all p's have glitter to some degree at some point in their lives so the way alot of peopel label diamonds would mean all prianhas are diamond piranhas. My adult reds even have alot of glitter but I don't call them diamond reds. Initially "diamond" was used to describe rhoms from specific areas that were being imported but perope are wrongly going around calling anything that sparkeles a diamond. All I can say is it is best to call it a rhom. If you go to buy some rhom with 20 words before its name just ask for a picture as it will show you alot more then any description.

Also everybody in here please read JZ's link by Frank. Some of you newer members may not know Hastus (Frank) but he runs opefe and is basically a hobbiest turned piranha expert. Listen to what he says on this subject and hopefully I stop seeing every rhom passing through the ID section being called a diamond by somebody or another.
[/quote]

I was told by the current owner, but I also dont know very much about the owner either.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its not a vinny rhom. I've only seen one vinny rhom in toronto


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its not a vinny rhom. I've only seen one vinny rhom in toronto


 And how do you know this? If it's from venezala its a vinny. Are you making assumptions again?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Its not a vinny rhom. I've only seen one vinny rhom in toronto


 And how do you know this? If it's from venezala its a vinny. Are you making assumptions again?
[/quote]

Do some research. The chain stores in toronto get their rhoms from Peru.

He is trying to get us to say its a vinny rhom. I am telling him its not.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its not a vinny rhom. I've only seen one vinny rhom in toronto


 And how do you know this? If it's from venezala its a vinny. Are you making assumptions again?
[/quote]

Do some research. The chain stores in toronto get their rhoms from Peru.

He is trying to get us to say its a vinny rhom. I am telling him its not.
[/quote]

How do you know it is from one of those stores? A chain store may get rhoms from peru but there are plenty of other non chain stores. I also fail to see where he said this fish was at a chain store. To me it sounds like the rhoms owner is a hobbiest, not a store. If a chain store says it is a vinny who are you to doubt it? Stores also can usually get things from more then one place. You can't even call that research it is an assumption. An assumption that the rhom was from one of those stores that you assume can only get rhoms from Peru. Yes alot of rhoms are from Peru but I guess there is no chance that it is not a Peruvian rhom as it would be impossible for one of those stores to get a rhom outside of Peru, for people in TO to have a non Peruvian rhom shipped to them or for somebody to trade in a non Peruvian rhom to the store. Chances are it is probably not a vinny as its hard to export fish from there right now but your idiotic assumptions based on what you consider reasoning are not undisputable proof of anything. They are assumptions based on nothing.

I don't care what you think he wants us to say as you can't tell a locality from a picture. You also have not real proof to say it is not a vinny. Based on venezala being hard to export from I will say true vinnies are hard to come by but not impossible. You truely lack logic if you think just becasue stores in the GTA often get fish from Peru that every single rhom in the GTA is Peruvian.

To the OP i'd try to see who the current owner got it from and try to back track it and talk to previous owners.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Its not a vinny rhom. I've only seen one vinny rhom in toronto


 And how do you know this? If it's from venezala its a vinny. Are you making assumptions again?
[/quote]

Do some research. The chain stores in toronto get their rhoms from Peru.

He is trying to get us to say its a vinny rhom. I am telling him its not.
[/quote]

How do you know it is from one of those stores? A chain store may get rhoms from peru but there are plenty of other non chain stores. If a chain store says it is a vinny who are you to doubt it? Stores also can usually get things from more then one place. You can't even call that research it is an assumption. An assumption that the rhom was from one of those stores that you assume can only get rhoms from Peru. Yes alot of rhoms are from Peru but I guess there is no chance that it is not a Peruvian rhom as it would be impossible for one of those stores to get a rhom outside of Peru, for people in TO to have a non Peruvian rhom shipped to them or for somebody to trade in a non Peruvian rhom to the store. *Chances are it is probably not a vinny as its hard to export fish from there right now *but your idiotic assumptions based on what you consider reasoning are not undisputable proof of anything. They are assumptions based on nothing.

I don't care what you think he wants us to say as you can't tell a locality from a picture. You also have not real proof to say it is not a vinny. Based on venezala being hard to export from I will say true vinnies are hard to come by but not impossible. You truely lack logic if you think just becasue stores in the GTA often get fish from Peru that every single rhom in the GTA is Peruvian.

To the OP i'd try to see who the current owner got it from and try to back track it and talk to previous owners.
[/quote]

You just agreed with my idiotic assumption. So shut the f*ck up and stop cluttering this thread.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

How did I agree? You seem to say there is no possiblity of it being a vinny as according to you every rhom in the GTA is a Peruvian. I am saying there is a possiblity of it being a vinny but it would be tought to prove for sure either way. Im not nessisarily saying it is not a vinny or if it is, I am saying you keep acting like your assumptions are fact. Not just now but you make so many assumptions and speak them as facts. Assumptions may be true though if there is a possibility of them not being true you cannot speak as if there are no other possibilities.

What you say is absolute meaning there is no other option according to you.

"Its not a vinny rhom. I will tell you that. "

What you say should imply it is probably not a vinny though you don't know enough to be certain. Based on your argument you seem to say all rhoms in the GTA are from Peru so I guess none can possibly be from Brazil, Venezala, Guyana...

"It is probably not a vinny becasue it is hard to get Venezala to export fish."

Also note the reason above for probably not being a vinny is mine, you seemed to imply there is no chance at it being a vinny as most lfs get their rhoms from Peru.

I also suggest you talk in a civil manner.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## Grosse Gurke

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You just agreed with my idiotic assumption. So shut the f*ck up and stop cluttering this thread.


What is wrong with your people?

Anyways...enjoy your day off...maybe go get some sun.


----------



## Sylar_92

Alright to finally close this thread I would like like to say a few things so you guys stop arguing on this thread. I started the thread so I could ask for help trying to identify a rhom someone from Scarbrough offered me. I seen the rhom while I was down in Scarbrough, compared to the other rhoms I have bought and seen I've never seen one with this type of an appearence before. So I simply asked the guy what type fo rhom is it? He responded back a Vinny rhom, I dint have my camera with me at the time so i used the pic above as a comparison because thats exactly how it looks. I did not ask him where he bought it or how much it cost him because i said i would think about the offer during the week. Since we dont know where it is from because theres a chance it could be from peru or Brazil, Im gunna just call it a black humeral spot rhom as of the moment. Thanks for everyones help IDing this piranha. I would have taken the deal if i had more room, and for a 5" rhom i think its worth it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Why not just call it a rhom?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Grosse Gurke said:


> You just agreed with my idiotic assumption. So shut the f*ck up and stop cluttering this thread.


What is wrong with your people?

Anyways...enjoy your day off...*maybe go get some sun*.
[/quote]








sorry hope i dnt get in trouble.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

He thinks I don't go out much. Yet im away most of the day.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I just dont think you should take things so personal or serious. There is more to life then this hobby....I was simply saying you might want to step back and see that.


----------



## memento

Johnny Zanni... you have only seen ONE vinny, still you think you can jump to conclusions from there ? 
I once saw on TV a black man from Ontario.
Later in I met a white guy saying he was from Ontaria. That must have been a lie then, for he didn't look like the black guy...

Stop thinking you can draw any conclusions from just one specimen....

Ontopic : like most I prefer it to be "just" a S.rhombeus.


----------



## FEEFA

Sylar_92 said:


> Alright to finally close this thread I would like like to say a few things so you guys stop arguing on this thread. I started the thread so I could ask for help trying to identify a rhom someone from Scarbrough offered me. I seen the rhom while I was down in Scarbrough, compared to the other rhoms I have bought and seen I've never seen one with this type of an appearence before. So I simply asked the guy what type fo rhom is it? He responded back a Vinny rhom, *I dint have my camera with me at the time so i used the pic above as a comparison because thats exactly how it looks. * I did not ask him where he bought it or how much it cost him because i said i would think about the offer during the week. Since we dont know where it is from because theres a chance it could be from peru or Brazil, Im gunna just call it a black humeral spot rhom as of the moment. Thanks for everyones help IDing this piranha. I would have taken the deal if i had more room, and for a 5" rhom i think its worth it.


Really! You start a thread for a fish id when you dont even have a pic of the actual fish?

Seems to me this thread is a complet waste of time and all arguing/disagreeing is for nothing


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

FEEFA said:


> Alright to finally close this thread I would like like to say a few things so you guys stop arguing on this thread. I started the thread so I could ask for help trying to identify a rhom someone from Scarbrough offered me. I seen the rhom while I was down in Scarbrough, compared to the other rhoms I have bought and seen I've never seen one with this type of an appearence before. So I simply asked the guy what type fo rhom is it? He responded back a Vinny rhom, *I dint have my camera with me at the time so i used the pic above as a comparison because thats exactly how it looks. * I did not ask him where he bought it or how much it cost him because i said i would think about the offer during the week. Since we dont know where it is from because theres a chance it could be from peru or Brazil, Im gunna just call it a black humeral spot rhom as of the moment. Thanks for everyones help IDing this piranha. I would have taken the deal if i had more room, and for a 5" rhom i think its worth it.


Really! You start a thread for a fish id when you dont even have a pic of the actual fish?

Seems to me this thread is a complet waste of time and all arguing/disagreeing is for nothing
[/quote]
Jerry Jerry Jerry!!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

FEEFA said:


> Alright to finally close this thread I would like like to say a few things so you guys stop arguing on this thread. I started the thread so I could ask for help trying to identify a rhom someone from Scarbrough offered me. I seen the rhom while I was down in Scarbrough, compared to the other rhoms I have bought and seen I've never seen one with this type of an appearence before. So I simply asked the guy what type fo rhom is it? He responded back a Vinny rhom, *I dint have my camera with me at the time so i used the pic above as a comparison because thats exactly how it looks. * I did not ask him where he bought it or how much it cost him because i said i would think about the offer during the week. Since we dont know where it is from because theres a chance it could be from peru or Brazil, Im gunna just call it a black humeral spot rhom as of the moment. Thanks for everyones help IDing this piranha. I would have taken the deal if i had more room, and for a 5" rhom i think its worth it.


Really! You start a thread for a fish id when you dont even have a pic of the actual fish?

Seems to me this thread is a complet waste of time and all arguing/disagreeing is for nothing
[/quote]

I agree.


----------

